# 1936-40 bmw 328



## Ryans323i (Jan 24, 2009)

Just some pics to drool over..:wow:


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice! Is that yours?


----------



## WA1KWA (Oct 14, 2008)

Eye Candy.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

3 series right?


----------



## ky2970 (Jun 30, 2008)

My God that is beautiful... Grandpa used to have one of those around


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

My 328 goes faster..


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

I just drooled all over myself


----------

